# too late?



## dankitydank (Jul 2, 2005)

hey. i live in New England and i just planted my seeds a week ago is there any possibility of them budding before its too cold, im in Maine. *planted : 6/25/05*


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 2, 2005)

Marijuana is an annual, it's life cycle is determined by the time of year.
Pot starts to flower in mid-late Aug.* and finishes in mid-late Oct.
Check an almanac or ask a nursery when the first frost of the year is in your area.
One frost will slow marijuana's development to a crawl, 2 consecutive frosts or 1 hard frost will stop it, a freeze will kill it.
I know a grower in your neck of the woods and she had to build an indoor growroom and she brings her plants inside at the end of Sept.

*except in equatorial climes/strains.
And in the southern hemisphere the seasons are reversed.


----------



## joey (Jul 4, 2005)

I think it would be too late to have the entire process outside.  You could have it in a planter outside for most of the summer.  And when the days start to shorten bring it inside under a HID light.  That why it could be a very controlled process for flowering.


----------



## dankitydank (Jul 8, 2005)

if only it were that easy...i live with my parents so i dont have a place inside for them


----------



## campbeas (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm in Nova Scotia, Canada, so we have similar climates.  I planted my seeds  around the 10th and I'm planning to have a reasonable harvest.  I know I planted late, i didn't get my hands on the seeds I wanted until the day before.

I'm fairly sure my plants will have pleanty of time to mature and produce a good sized bud.  I'm hoping for at least one male so I never have to worry about seeds again.

Anyhoo, I think you'll get some bud.  Probably not a ton but enough to make the growing experience well worth the efforts.  

Heres to hoping the winter holds off for afew weeks this year.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jul 12, 2005)

dankitydank said:
			
		

> if only it were that easy...i live with my parents so i dont have a place inside for them


 
Then you shouldnt be growing.


----------

